# No ICS for us.



## _dennis_

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57347794-94/samsung-galaxy-s-tab-no-android-4.0-for-you/

Sucks if this is true. Why can't samsung stand up and offer a download sans carrier bloat and touchwiz?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalladubb

In America, the carrier rules the roost. If it's requested enough they'll bend over backwards to try and fulfill. Samsung wants a continued partnership with Verizon, we'll likely see it. Also, BS on the hardware not being able to handle it. What kind of exact-opposite-of-optimizations are they doing to it that it can't run on this rather modern hardware?


----------



## knightcrusader

If the OG Droid can run ICS, then I know the Stratosphere can.

Here's a hint to Samsung: remove TouchWiz and it will be easier (and cheaper) to port.... just throwing that out there.


----------



## _dennis_

Dalladubb said:


> In America, the carrier rules the roost. If it's requested enough they'll bend over backwards to try and fulfill. Samsung wants a continued partnership with Verizon, we'll likely see it. Also, BS on the hardware not being able to handle it. What kind of exact-opposite-of-optimizations are they doing to it that it can't run on this rather modern hardware?


I agree carriers rule, but only because OEM's refuse to stand up to them. Apple did and Apple is in charge of what goes on Apple's devices. If Samsung, HTC, and Motorola said "This is our device, we put what we want on it, we provide software and hardware support, we allow you to place your apps on /data. This would solve 50% of the issue, the other 50% could be solved by Google licensing Android so that OEMs can ship a device with whatever they want, but must provide an online update option for sock non-skinned Android. This update can be 'experimental' and not supported by the OEM but must be available and must be able to use the hardware of the device.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## _dennis_

knightcrusader said:


> If the OG Droid can run ICS, then I know the Stratosphere can.
> 
> Here's a hint to Samsung: remove TouchWiz and it will be easier (and cheaper) to port.... just throwing that out there.


Remove TouchWiz, put bloat on /data/app/ and this would free up plenty of room on /system/app.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalladubb

They won't remove TW, that's the issue. TW is what slows all updates down because they feel the need to differentiate themselves from other Android handsets (same issues with the major OEM's who skin their devices). I'd love for them to release an AOSP build for us tweakers/devs that isn't a VZW official, but therein lies another problem; These phones belong mostly to the carrier and as long as the carrier has to do most of the servicing they'd never authorize something like that unless the phone has run out of it's 2 years, then they don't care, but neither does the OEM at that point.

It's a sticky mess of hell. However, while the Koreans may not being getting ICS, I know for a fact VZW already their request for update to Samsung for the Charge and us. By March of next year it'll be tough to sell a phone without ICS, or at least without the promise of ICS. I also know for a fact there's handsets at VZW corp with early/experimental ICS builds on them, including the Charge and the Strat (and surprisingly the Breakout). They're buggy AOSP put on by VZW's QA team to make sure ICS is capable of booting and accepting the radios among other things I'm not privy to. Apparently this is routine before a request for update is sent to the OEM's. I know the Strat can run AOSP, and I know it can run TW on ICS. Some way less powerful phone by Sony are all getting ICS, we can too.


----------



## xboxfanj

Dalladubb said:


> They won't remove TW, that's the issue. TW is what slows all updates down because they feel the need to differentiate themselves from other Android handsets (same issues with the major OEM's who skin their devices). I'd love for them to release an AOSP build for us tweakers/devs that isn't a VZW official, but therein lies another problem; These phones belong mostly to the carrier and as long as the carrier has to do most of the servicing they'd never authorize something like that unless the phone has run out of it's 2 years, then they don't care, but neither does the OEM at that point.
> 
> It's a sticky mess of hell. However, while the Koreans may not being getting ICS, I know for a fact VZW already their request for update to Samsung for the Charge and us. By March of next year it'll be tough to sell a phone without ICS, or at least without the promise of ICS. I also know for a fact there's handsets at VZW corp with early/experimental ICS builds on them, including the Charge and the Strat (and surprisingly the Breakout). They're buggy AOSP put on by VZW's QA team to make sure ICS is capable of booting and accepting the radios among other things I'm not privy to. Apparently this is routine before a request for update is sent to the OEM's. I know the Strat can run AOSP, and I know it can run TW on ICS. Some way less powerful phone by Sony are all getting ICS, we can too.


How do you "know for a fact"?


----------



## icebear

the sony xperia play is getting ICS..... i know for sure the strat can handle ICS if that phone can


----------



## Dalladubb

xboxfanj said:


> How do you "know for a fact"?


Friend of mine works in VZW corp. He's not a big wig or anything, but he gets to see and hear a lot of stuff. For instance, the reason the SGSII isn't on VZW isn't because of the Gnex, it's because Samsung isn't offering it to VZW right now (he think it's because of the VZW LTE specs or something to the affect, but he's not 100% on that).

He told me the boys in the QA lab got ICS running on a bunch of the phones in the current lineup complete with 4G radios working just to make sure they didn't need to modify any of the framework and to make sure the phones can actually do ICS before sending the request for update to help speed things along. If we don't updated it will be because the carrier canceled the update, or something is wonky with the phone and ICS that makes any official update too time consuming or 'impossible.'


----------



## Armada

Looks like imnuts is going to start ICS for the Charge. Seeing as these are Galaxy S siblings and have similar (enough) radios to the Nexus we might be able to get help with us starting an AOSP build of our own. I've got late 2007 iMac and its not much but I'll read up on compiling Android and give ICS a go if imnuts (or someone else) can get things booting and at least voice/3G working. I'd hate to dev in circles to get no further than a "mini tablet".

Not sure where to start though.


----------



## Dalladubb

It's the RIL. After looking at Gnex tear-downs and compared them to our own, the LTE chips are different. No idea if the RIL's are the same, or even close. I'm waiting to see when the RIL gets reverse engineered on the Gnex.


----------

